# Poachers and tresspassers



## NATHAN WILKINS

No No: This is for all the people that cannot respect our request to keep off our land.

 We have a family farm in Gaddistown near suches and we have an ongoing problem with people hunting fishing hiking theft property destruction poaching....
 We have been very nice about it in the pass but now anybody that does not have written permission to be on our land will be handled by the law and will be patrolled by the law.
 We figured this is a good way to get the word out to those that are mistaken that they may have permission. Since a lot of people that live and hunt this area use this forum for info the word should get out.
 The last thing we wanted to do is get the law around but 
really have no other choice.
 Also have a $ reward for the info on persons involved in 
poaching deer in my orchard driving thru my orchard running several of my peach and apple trees over breaking them off and getting stuck in the spring in the middle of the field. PM me with info if any leads.
 And last.
 FLOYD JONES DOES NOT OWN ANY LAND AND DOES NOT HAVE ANY RIGHTS GIVING PERMISSION TO ACCESS OUR LAND!


----------



## Mike E Phillips

WoW


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Good luck, Maybe the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -'s will get the point. You need someone local to help you out and keep a eye on it.


----------



## PappyHoel

I will help if I can.  I'm relaying this information to a close friend who has lived in Suches his whole life and has lots of family on woody lake.


----------



## Joe Brandon

How about you get a few trail cams and some dogs. Catch em on tape as their getting chased off the property!


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Post the property stating that Trespassers will be shot and survivors will be shot again...


----------



## Loneduckcaller

Can't see why anyone would poach or shoot animals on other folks property . It's not worth the fines and not worth the chance of shooting someone  by accident or get shot  by accident   Just not smart


----------



## GASeminole

Is the tresspassing as bad up in Michigan as it is down here in GA? 

Sorry to hear your rights are not being respected. I hope you can catch some of these scum


----------



## Wild Turkey

I always love the;
My uncle owns this land and he said I could hunt here. His name is john smith.


----------



## NATHAN WILKINS

We have set cameras and did get pics of some of the people trespassing and poaching. The law has been notified and action is in process. I will be posting the pics of these people in the future after action is taken.

Will be some work to cleaning house of the trash but it is worth it.  

 I did have a guy try to tell me he has the right to use our private road (which is an easement for property owners only) to access the public land. I will be waiting for him  or anyone else to try it. For the guys that think they can help oneself to our place or say Floyd Jones or whomever gave them permission. Don't even try it! 
Zero tolerance! 
Next guy approaches me or my family in an aggressive manner and wants a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - match....YOU WILL NOT WIN! 
We will handle it on the spot from now on!

Buy or lease your own land!

To all the real hunters in north Georgia I hope you have a great experience each time you are able to get out.


----------



## Natty Bumppo

I have a friend that lives very close to your property and he is wondering why you don't have a lock on your gate.  He tells me that he regularly sees people coming and going from your property.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

NATHAN WILKINS said:


> We have set cameras and did get pics of some of the people trespassing and poaching. The law has been notified and action is in process. I will be posting the pics of these people in the future after action is taken.
> 
> Will be some work to cleaning house of the trash but it is worth it.
> 
> I did have a guy try to tell me he has the right to use our private road (which is an easement for property owners only) to access the public land. I will be waiting for him  or anyone else to try it. For the guys that think they can help oneself to our place or say Floyd Jones or whomever gave them permission. Don't even try it!
> Zero tolerance!
> Next guy approaches me or my family in an aggressive manner and wants a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - match....YOU WILL NOT WIN!
> We will handle it on the spot from now on!
> 
> Buy or lease your own land!
> 
> To all the real hunters in north Georgia I hope you have a great experience each time you are able to get out.



There is no such thing as a private easement.


----------



## NATHAN WILKINS

Migmack said:


> There is no such thing as a private easement.



there is no public access from our private property

you have no clue pal


----------



## NATHAN WILKINS

Natty Bumppo said:


> I have a friend that lives very close to your property and he is wondering why you don't have a lock on your gate.  He tells me that he regularly sees people coming and going from your property.



who is our buddy?


----------



## MFOSTER

Don't talk the talk without walking the walk--- prosecute--- it don't take many to get the word out---threatening will not work


----------



## sinclair1

NATHAN WILKINS said:


> there is no public access from our private property
> 
> you have no clue pal


 good luck, I had the problem on my land in Colorado with people using the easement. I lost over some old timey law on the books where my grandfather did not stop it and let it go on for a certain number of years.


----------



## NATHAN WILKINS

MFOSTER said:


> Don't talk the talk without walking the walk--- prosecute--- it don't take many to get the word out---threatening will not work



No threats 

Action is in motion. 

Stay tuned


----------



## Natty Bumppo

NATHAN WILKINS said:


> who is our buddy?


He's your neighbor.  His driveway is one or two driveways before yours.  I've not been up that way in a while, but he lives very close to your place.




NATHAN WILKINS said:


> No threats
> 
> Action is in motion.
> 
> Stay tuned


Eagerly staying tuned.  Don't disappoint us with no action....


----------



## cumberland

You are wasting your time unless you can lock your access gates.  It is also very difficult to get law enforcement to regularly patrol this area, because it is over a 50 minute drive to where any are.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

How can you enforce a public easement?


----------



## Nugefan

Migmack said:


> How can you enforce a public easement?



you have no clue pal ...


----------



## Coon Dog

I no Floyd jones nice guy his grandpa that I met before he past away had a house and catfish ponds were the road forks on the creek up there they probabably owned your land at one time Floyd jones would not tell folks to hunt your land I promise you that . Thats just what folks are telling you Floyd has told folks there are nf lands around that they can hunt and that's true you must have property up the road from his grandpas old place the road that runs beside the creek not been up that way in 10 years I'd say hate the problems you are having hope you get it all worked out


----------



## waltonhunter

Here's what I know...Floyd Jones DOES NOT let anyone hunt there. If it wasn't for Floyd and the other land owners that whole place would be in horrible shape and overrun with poachers. You and your family should be grateful you have someone to watch over the place while you are not here instead of blasting him on here. BTW...Was it not some of your own family that was caught stealing and trespassing on that property? H. Wilkins is the only nice and grateful family member that comes down here, that I've met. He works his butt off instead of coming down here running his mouth and trying to start trouble. So if you want to start calling out people on a forum you better check yourself 1st!


----------



## pop pop jones

waltonhunter said:


> Here's what I know...Floyd Jones DOES NOT let anyone hunt there. If it wasn't for Floyd and the other land owners that whole place would be in horrible shape and overrun with poachers. You and your family should be grateful you have someone to watch over the place while you are not here instead of blasting him on here. BTW...Was it not some of your own family that was caught stealing and trespassing on that property? H. Wilkins is the only nice and grateful family member that comes down here, that I've met. He works his butt off instead of coming down here running his mouth and trying to start trouble. So if you want to start calling out people on a forum you better check yourself 1st!


----------



## GASeminole

Any update?


----------



## Joe Brandon

Hey man how'd that action in motion work out for ya?


----------



## NATHAN WILKINS

Hey Joe,

These things take time to work out....but to answer your question it seems to be working. I have ran into a few of the neighbors that were going for a walk and informed them that we are no longer allowing use of the place and explained why. They had the same reaction....so and so gave me permission. Once we talked they apologized and promised not to return. If they were hunting it would have been a different story.
 Like I said in the previous posts we are not out to get anybody that has been mislead by individuals telling they have permission.
The only problem I see in the future is the people that have been asked not to be there will return and that is on them if they want the troubles.
 Funny how one can be such a nice and respected person when they allow people to use your place but when you ask for them to 
keep out because things got way out of hand people hate you and have no respect.
 Also the only person that was asked to watch the place is my new buddy Kevin Green Pants.....am sure people know him around there.
This forum is good entertainment listening to the people that have posted opinions.
Contact me if you ever want to go trout fishing here...hard to beat.


----------



## Joe Brandon

NATHAN WILKINS said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> These things take time to work out....but to answer your question it seems to be working. I have ran into a few of the neighbors that were going for a walk and informed them that we are no longer allowing use of the place and explained why. They had the same reaction....so and so gave me permission. Once we talked they apologized and promised not to return. If they were hunting it would have been a different story.
> Like I said in the previous posts we are not out to get anybody that has been mislead by individuals telling they have permission.
> The only problem I see in the future is the people that have been asked not to be there will return and that is on them if they want the troubles.
> Funny how one can be such a nice and respected person when they allow people to use your place but when you ask for them to
> keep out because things got way out of hand people hate you and have no respect.
> Also the only person that was asked to watch the place is my new buddy Kevin Green Pants.....am sure people know him around there.
> This forum is good entertainment listening to the people that have posted opinions.
> Contact me if you ever want to go trout fishing here...hard to beat.


I am glad to hear it Nate! My good friend Dean Anderson owns a place probably not to far from you on a road called Catch a Trout Rd., it has a big sign outside that says "The Biker Bunk". We have had ATVs, dirt bikes, and varies other things taken through the years. We have really had to go through extensive lengths to rig it up. Its a shame that in such a little piece of heaven some would would take from it. I think that 60 can be a pretty big trafficing road for all types and most of us are out to too good but not all. Anyway good luck to you! Joe


----------

